# New Date for Flamborough Rally



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
We are looking into running a rally at Hartendale Farm Flamborough just outside Bridlington East Yorkshire on the 24th-26th March The field is well drained & firm will hold approx 50 vans has fresh water, grey & w/c empty facilities a view of Bridlington bay & is approx ½ mile from the beach at Danes ****.
Is within walking distance of Flamborough village, which has various shops restaurants a café/farm shop plus 4 pubs & a regular bus service into Bridlington.
All for the sum of £3.50 per Motorhome per night.
As this is only 4 weeks away we need to know quickly if anyone is interested, if you are please enter your names in the rally section & also PM me with a contact phone number in case we have to cancel due to really bad weather.

NEW DATE
Friday 28th April until Monday 1st May as this is a bank holiday weekend the extra day could make it worthwhile for people travelling some distance. Also if enough people are interested there is a possibility of extending the stay


Regards
R&M

Could a moderator please make this sticky?


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Would loved to have joined you but too far on a Friday night Sorry

Leapy
Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Richard and Mary,

Sorry, but it is to far for us for weekend,really pleased your helping with rallies and will try and support you when we can.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, but again it's too far for us for a weekend but don't stop the rally organising you are doing a great job and we will join you whenever we can.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello RichardandMary

What a shame  . I am already booked to go to a rally that weekend at Barnsley. Flambrough is a beautiful part of Yorkshire and only 40 minutes away from me. Sorry but keep at it and I wish you success and good weather.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Would have enjoyed being with you at Flamborough, but have to take Church Service on that Sunday. (Mothering Sunday) Hope that all goes well.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
As this rally is not creating any interest we are thinking of moving the date until the first weekend in May, as this is a bank holiday we could extend it & run from Friday until Monday to make it worthwhile for people travelling some distance.
Your views would be appreciated
Regards
R/M


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi R & M,
You may well get more interest. We shall have a look at the planning chart, (I am hopeless without one), and take it from there. Hope you get a good response.
J & R.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi R&M

I have left the rally on the rally page with date T.B.A. just incase you decide to make it for May if not let me know and I will delete it completly.


ALL MEMBERS

Could we have comments please regarding wether it is the date or the area that is putting you all off, as it is not worth Richard & Mary re booking this site if nobody is interested in the area. Thanks


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi LadyJ

The area is lovely, the time is Ok, rallies are not really our thing though.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oldskool Pete,

What a shame you dont like rallies I hope you dont think our rallies are anything like the CC & CCC rallies cause they are not. We do not have organised things just please yourself what you do but if you would like to sit and have a natter then thats great after all we all have the same interests in motorhomes. Its also nice to be parked up with just motorhomes and I can tell you that we have made some really nice friends through the rallies. I am a social bunny but John my husband is not but he really enjoys the rallies as well, maybe you would like to come and meet us one day just give us a try and if you dont like it fair enough you dont have to go again :lol: 

Jacquie

CHANGE OF DATE FOR FLAMBOROUGH

PLEASE NOTE FLAMBOROUGH DATES ARE NOW 28TH 29TH 30TH APRIL LEAVE ON 1ST MAY


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Maybe one day LadyJ

On the new dates we will be parked up next to the River Seine doing the 'Paris in springtime' thing.

As for CC type rallies...

We have one on our local rec every year.

The flagpole goes up in the middle and then the first caravan to arrive parks as far as possible away from it. The next van turns up and parks as far as possible from the first van. The next van will then park equi-distant from the previous 2 and so on and so forth. Slowly a circle of vans appear all parking as far as possible away from the neighbours until every bit of space is full.

There must be a logic to this behaviour that has passed me by.

I just find the whole thing scary

Perhaps a MHF's rally would cure me of my fear of such behaviour.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O it sure would Pete our lot all seem to want to park on top of each other :lol:

Enjoy your trip to Paris wish we were comming with you


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

I am interested in attending the rally on the 28th of April at Flamborough, although I am aware that the date may be changed, its only about 40 miles away from us and would be a good start to the year.

This would be our first rally as we have only recently bought our first motorhome (Elddis Autoquest 160) and need to learn a great deal about motorhoming, although we used to cruise the waterways for over 30 years until my health gave out.

Peter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Humber Traveller Peter,

Rally dates are now fixed for 28/29/30th April please put your name in the rally section if you intend going thanks, and welcome from the Rally Section

Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the Rally section Humber – Traveller looking forward to meeting you at Flamborough could you please add your name to the rally at the bottom of the home page.

Regards
R/M


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I are interested in attending the Rally at Flamborough, we are from Swinton Nr Rotherham. Please advice on how to book as other than page I cannot find the rally site page you mention


Regards

Beyondajoke


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Again,


Have now figured out how this works please ignore my last post, we have added our names to the home page rally area.

Regards,

Beyondajoke


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the rally page Beyondajoke looking forward to meeting you at Flamborough.
I will be posting directions shortly

Regards
R/M


----------

